# need a custom made T-shirt



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know of a good place to order a custom made T-shirt or can do one for me?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My aunt makes them. I can send you her info..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you know how much she charges? I need it rather cheep :/ I hate to be one of those people, but buying a house is expensive and Im kind of tight on money


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't remember off the top of my head.. I'll send you her website link.. She dose do custom stuff too just ask her about it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im trying to find a way to print the image and iron it on myself. Think that would be cheapest and I can make it exactly how I want. But have NO idea how to accomplish this. May go to the craft store and see what they have


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

If you go to Office Depot or somewhere like that, they have the printable iron on paper for t shirts. You just print the image off on the paper and iron it on the shirt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm ok - we have a staples, I will have to see if they have it


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

May be more than you're looking to spend, but you can custom design your own tshirt here:
http://www.zazzle.com/create

I've done one there, and been very pleased with the quality.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you -- was able to create on there that I liked. And I can use paypal. Going to price out doing it myself but with having to buy all the "parts" it may end up being cheaper that way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Michaels or JoAnne Fabrics probably has the printable iron on stuff too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the iron on stuff works really well. I've been to print your own t-shirt places, and that's what they have. 

just make sure after you print it out, to trim around the image or else when you iron the whole sheet on to the t-shirt, there will be a shiny part where there's white.... hope that makes sense.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I got all the pieces needed to make this on my own -- wish me luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good! Good luck!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

office depot!!! their actually good quality. so are their truck magnets 
I put them on my tack box.


----------

